# EO source other than Lillian



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

I have some chemical sensitivities and most FO give me problems. Really want to experiment with scents this year and Lillian just doesn't have alot of EOs. Where do you go for quality that is within the price range for soaping? Any particular brands that are trustworthy?


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I always like www.brambleberry.com. Keep in mind that I drive there and pick up so I don't have to pay shipping on top of thier prices! But the quality is great. They have a second distillation peppermint that is nearly as good as lillians. I've really liked the lavender (hungarian), lime, rosamary, patchouli, tangerine...hmmm I know there are others I've used there, but they have all been great quality!

Bethany


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks! Brambleberry plus shipping still looks cheaper than the health foodstore.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Have you asked Lillian if she is going to carry it? If you will notice into spring, she is going to be carrying several of the scents I use all the time, because I simply asked her. And if you have mixtures you make of several EO's she will do it for you, she does my autumn mix for me...cinnamon, nutmeg, 5X orange. Or share on the list what you want and if it's something we all want, than perhaps we could all get together and buy it so Lillan has most of it if not all of it sold before it gets to her! Between our list and her other customers, most presells she does sells every drop of the batch she orders. If we all use Lillian like this we can all save money. 

newdirectionsaromatics.com has top notch EO's also. Vicki


----------



## beaglady (Jan 16, 2008)

Essential Oil University is in Ohio, iirc, and has good prices. Their website is www.essentialoils.org I've been pleased with their quality.

Diane W


----------



## SoapmakingEssentialOils (Nov 7, 2007)

If I weren't going to buy from me, I would definitely order from Brambleberry or Dr. Pappas at EOU, or WSP. Those are the only three other dealers I trust with EO's.

Brambleberry's owner is ethical and kind and runs her business with great care. Has great stuff. Try their Energy FO!

Sorry I don't have much availability. It became too expensive for me to have items in stock. If sales pick up, that changes. Unfortunately until that point, I am limited to presells. 

BTW your order ships Monday homeacre 

Lillian


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendations, Lillian... and the presells. I am eager to receive the 3x peppermint in particular!!
Slowly getting some soap going... hope to become a big buyer in the presells.  I surely understand things being to expensive to stock. My opinion is that it is better to do things well, go slowly and manage cash flow.  
Wishing you better luck in the automotive section and a time of refreshment. :lol


----------

